# Update: Cavs pick Waiters at #4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Almost sounds like a bad attempt at a smoke screen.




> NEW YORK – The Cleveland Cavaliers' intrigue with selecting Syracuse guard Dion Waiters with the fourth overall pick in Thursday’s NBA Draft has gathered significant momentum, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Cavaliers haven’t been able to get Waiters to visit Cleveland for a workout and meeting with officials, but it hasn’t extinguished management’s ever-evolving fascination with choosing Waiters at No. 4 – especially if the Cavaliers are unable to secure Florida guard Bradley Beal.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--syracuse-s-dion-waiters-drawing-interest-from-cavaliers.html


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*

Cavs' reach of the year like Tristan Thompson last year?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*



Pacers Fan said:


> Cavs' reach of the year like Tristan Thompson last year?


Im a die hard Syracuse fan and even i think Waiters is a reach at 4. Sure the guy got a little Wade in him in the way he gets to the basket but i dont know about him going that high


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*



> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> Sources: Cavs have Beal, MKG, Barnes atop board. Waiters/Ross not in mix at 4 http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...y-beal-michael-kidd-gilchrist-harrison-barnes (insider)


..


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*

Pathetic smokescreen by the Wizards to try and get the team that promised him to trade up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*

Nobody's taking Waiters higher than 6. I don't know why this was even reported.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*

If Cleveland passes on MKG I will be shocked.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*

Thought so.



Thought this was funny though overall on him.



> Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress
> 
> I can only imagine the conversation an owner will have with their GM in two-three years if Dion Waiters ends up being a bust...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*

Uh...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*



Bogg said:


> Nobody's taking Waiters higher than 6. I don't know why this was even reported.


aperbag:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't believe they picked him. They could've had Robinson or Barnes and they settled on Dion Waiters.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bust.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thompson was a reach last year and now this? Irving can't be overly happy. He could be passing it to Harrison Barnes for years to come and instead he's stuck in a midget backcourt with Dion freaking Waiters. I would not be pleased if I was a Cavs fan.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Cavaliers possibly looking at Dion Waiters at #4*



FSH said:


> aperbag:


I don't feel bad, the pick never should have happened. They already have a 6'2" guard who gets into the paint and hits floaters, only Waiters doesn't make other players better like Irving does.


----------

